# FSX Addons (Grafik, Flugzeuge)



## yonaz (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

da ein vergleichbarer Thread bereits 2 Jahre alt ist, würde ich gerne einen neuen eröffnen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Addons für den Microsoft FSX. Diese sollten die Grafik verbessern (Gelände, Gebäude, Flugzeuge, Wasser und Wolken), möglichst alles in einem. Ich habe von dem Real Environment Xtreme gehört. Bietet sowas alles, was man braucht, oder ist dies nur eine Teillösung?

Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, wo man, möglichst kostenlos, neue Flugzeuge herbekommt. Gibt es da Seiten, die sowas strukturiert anbieten oder muss man alles selbst zusammensuchen? Existieren Unterschiede in der Texturqualität bei Flugzeugen unterschiedlicher Programmierer oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass alle Flugzeuge, die man sich extra besorgt in einer guten Qualität vorhanden sind?

Zudem wundert es micht, dass der 5 Jahre alte FSX bei meinem System (siehe Signatur) bei Standardtexturen und hohen Einstellungen @ FullHD nicht mal mit 30 fps läuft und manchmal sogar ruckelt. Ist das normal oder habe ich etwas falsch eingestellt?


----------



## Robonator (18. April 2012)

Zum letzten Punkt: Der FSX frisst Ressourcen ohne Ende und soll von einem Hexacore z.B. profitieren. 
Das es ruckelt wundert mich nicht, man braucht schon sehr viel Leistung damit der ordentlich läuft, besonders die CPU muss stark sein.


----------



## yonaz (18. April 2012)

Schon Wahnsinn, dass so ein "altes" Spiel so viel Leistung braucht. Naja ich werde mir bald einen Ivy i5 oder i7 zulegen, dann sieht das ganze vielleicht schon anders aus. Wie ist es denn mit der Grafikkarte, bremst die in diesem Spiel aus oder liegt es hier ausschließlich an der CPU?


----------



## HarveyHund (7. Juni 2012)

Also mein system ( infos in der Signatur) läuft auf allerhöhsten Einstellungen Ruckelfrei!


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Juni 2012)

Ich spiele zwar fast kein FSX aber neben REX, was man schon mal grundsätzlich empfehlen kann(ist glaube ich hauptsächlich/nur für das Wetter) gibt es die ganzen ORBX Szenerien, welche die Qualität der Umgebung/Bodentexturen stark verbessern. Auf der Website kannst du dir auch eine Demo runter laden. Dazu kann man sich dann natürlich auch noch detailliertere Flughäfen/Flugzeuge kaufen(hier gibt es sehr gute und teure Flugzeuge). Außerdem gibt es viel gute Szenerie wie Hong Kong usw... Das Limit ist dein Geldbeutel und deine Hardware(ein Addon für alles gibt es nicht)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMDx6ogO8y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hUbwQmQr1VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Zum letzten Punkt: Der FSX frisst Ressourcen ohne Ende und soll von einem Hexacore z.B. profitieren.
> Das es ruckelt wundert mich nicht, man braucht schon sehr viel Leistung damit der ordentlich läuft, besonders die CPU muss stark sein.


kann zwar gut sein, dass ich mich irre, aber war es nichtmal so, dass das größte problem das war, dass er gerade keine multi core unterstützung hat?

zum eigentlichen thema:
wenn du viel wert auf realismus legst, dann kommst du mit dem fsx in der grundform nicht weit. die modelle sind fehlerhaft und bieten in keinster weise das, wie es im realen leben abläuft. es gibt jedoch kostenpflichtige zusatzmodelle von anderen firmen, die zB schon 2 APs oder auch eine bessere funktionsweise des RMP und ACP bieten. von den flight controls ganz zu schweigen, die bei den orginalen modellen teilweise einfach nur dumm sind.
gibt noch viele andere sachen, die dem normalen user nie auffallen würden. aber wenn du es so realistisch wie möglich willst, dann muss ich dich halt leider aufklären 

wenn es dir wirklich bloß auf die optik ankommt, dann gibt es den ein oder anderen mod, allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht so aus

PS: die navigation ist noch fehlerhafter als der rest xD
PPS: ich spiele es nichtmal selber  kenne es aber...zur genüge und bin durch nen kumpel immer auf dem aktuellen stand


----------

